# مخاطر بعض المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة المنظفات



## احمد هلطم (16 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله 
اخوانى فى هذا المنتدى الكريم بداية السلام عليكم 
احببت ان اتكلم عن مخاطر بعض المواد المستخدمة فى المنظفات 
وذالك لان الكثير من اخواننا على هذا المنتدى يقرأون تراكيب ولا يعرفون طبيعة تلك المواد المستخدمة 
وللاسف اخواننا ممن يكتبون تلك التراكيب قد يعلمون او لا يعلمون ان تلك المواد لها بدائل امنة نوعا ما 
واليكم بعض هذه المواد 

اذكر اجمالا المواد المشتقة من الفينول مثل  P V P وذالك لان الفينولات تسبب سرطانات وذالك لعدة اسباب كيميائية :78:
المواد التى تحتوى على مشتقات الامينات مثل tri ethanol amine وذالك لانها يمكن ان تحدث خلل فى العشرين حمض امينى المكونين للاحماض الدهنية الموجودة فى الجسم والذى قد ثبت علميا ان السرطان يحدث عن طريق خلل فى الاحماض الامينية:78:
tri poly phosphate والذى تعارض على استخدامة هيئة شؤن البيئة وذالك لانة يؤثر على الاراضى الزراعية :78:
السليكات كذالك من المواد التى تسبب السرطان وهذا معلوم لدى الجميع :78:
وهناك مواد اخى لم اذكرها 

فليس الهدف ان اعدد من تلك المواد 
ولكن الهدف هو ان نحترس من ذالك 

واخيرا 

اسألكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

:78::78::78::78::78::78:


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

اخى احمد
هل مادة pvp دى المادة المثبته اللى بتضاف للجل عشان يدى ثبات قوى للشعر


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 فبراير 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> اخى احمد
> هل مادة pvp دى المادة المثبته اللى بتضاف للجل عشان يدى ثبات قوى للشعر


 
اخى دى ماركو حقيقة انا لا استطيع ان اجيب على تلك الجزئية لانى ليس عندى علم بها 
وشكرا على حسن المتابعة 

اطلب من اخواننا على المنتدى اللى عندة علم بهذا الامر يدلى بية وله منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## dr. amany (16 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد ان ماده ال pvp تستخدم كمتخن للجل وايضا تمنع انتقال الالوان من ملبس لاخر في صابون الغسالاتز ارجو التصحيح من الساده المهندسين مع الشكر


----------



## isis (27 فبراير 2010)

*تصنيع كلوركس الالوان*

عايزة اعرف المكونات الصحيح لعمل كلور للالوان لا يؤثر على الملابس الخفيفة والاصواف


----------



## احمد هلطم (28 فبراير 2010)

isis قال:


> عايزة اعرف المكونات الصحيح لعمل كلور للالوان لا يؤثر على الملابس الخفيفة والاصواف


 

الاخ الكريم 
ادخل اقرأ موضوع ندأ عاجل بخصوص كلوركس الالوان الى الفرماوى 
فى هذا الموضوع 
الاخ خالد يونس كاتب تركيبة الكلوركس :30:


----------



## غسان السباعي (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف اصنع جل المعقم مثل الساطع او العملاق وشكرا


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

تركيبة الاريال الاقتصادية الصينية تم وضعها على منتدى هانى العزازى

http://hanyazazy.ahlamontada.com

تحياتى لكم هانى العزازى


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 يونيو 2010)

ازاى هانى العزازى يكون عضو فى المنتدى


----------



## farouq dabag (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## خاتون (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس هو الحل فى مشكلة الترسيب عدم استخدام ملح الطعام ودا طبعا بعد ما نضبط التركيبه 
وما هو العال الاساسى فى زيادة لزوجة الصابون السائل وجعله كفيبا مثلا فى الثقل 
مره تانيه الف شكر
* 











*​


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 سبتمبر 2010)

العامل اللى ممكن استخدمة كمادة اساسية فى زيادة لزوجة الصابون السائل 

ممكن استخدم اى بولى مثلا بولى اكرلاميد


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين
مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## zizoamr36 (23 يناير 2015)

الاخ المحترم الفاضل المعطاء احمد هلطم هل يوجد بديل لل بي في بي و التراي ايثانول امين حتى نبتعد عن مخاطرهم؟


----------

